# A wolf in sheeps clothing...Maltesemaniac



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

I have written to Katie Shellhorse (Maltesemaniac news letter) many times telling her the sad results of Designer Dogs. She continues to support this as you will see. Always some excuse and instead of being an advocate for the Maltese Breed as I have asked her to be, she adds herself to the Breed for Greed group.......read on and go to her website and please write to her.





Hello Marsha, 

I just wanted to let you know of some new pages at Maltese Maniac: 

Maltese Maniac Mall - I've put together the biggest collection of Maltese dog gifts at the best prices. Find the perfect Maltese gifts for you, your Maltese, or the Maltese dog lover in your life. 

Maltipug - Maltese Pug Mix - Learn all about the Maltipug or Maltese Pug mix. Find out what real Maltipug dog owners have to say and view adorable Maltese Pug pictures. Make your dog famous by submitting your own Maltipug pictures and stories. 

Maltipin - Min Pin Maltese Mix - Learn all about the Maltipin or Min Pin Maltese mix. Find out what real Maltipin dog owners have to say and view adorable Maltese Min Pin pictures. Make your dog famous by submitting your own Maltipin pictures and stories. 

Silkese - Maltese Silky Terrier Mix - Learn all about the Maltese Silky Terrier mix or Silkese. Find out what real Silkese dog owners have to say and view adorable Maltese Silky Terrier pictures. Make your dog famous by submitting your own Silkese pictures and stories. 

Also be sure to check out the new pages added by Maltese Maniacs like you every day. Just look on the right-hand side of every page to see the newest additions. You can even subscribe to these updates and be the first to know when a new page gets added. Be sure to comment on any cute Maltese mixes you happen to see! 

Keep on lovin' your precious furbabies,
- Katie, Marley & Disco <(-'.'-)> 

Love Maltese dogs and Maltese mixes?
Join other Maltese Maniacs at: www.MalteseManiac.com


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

That sounds like a form letter to me. No personal touch at all. How frustrating these people are. You can be sure I'll do some emailing, hoping it will do some good, and actually get through to a real person.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Becky, yes that is the forum letter I posted. I do email her and she responds always justifying her position towards the Designers. Ugh!!!! :smmadder:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Then she's obviously NOT a Maltese maniac. She needs to change her name for sure. :yucky:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I have also wondered why that group calls themselves "Maltese Maniacs" when all they do is promote mixed breeding.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I wrote to her. I'll be anxious to see her response. How can they make an argument for making mutts?
People amaze me.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

She's a maniac.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Um, assume she charges for these pups, right? I wonder how she makes ANY $ at all........back when I was a kid, you GAVE mutts away, nobody would pay you for them. Huh.....times sure have changed. :huh:


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

I don't understand. the Maltese are the paragon of cuteness. They are a sturdy, intelligent, loving and all round wonderful breed. Why would you want to promote the unsafe practice of destroying this perfect breed! I'm also against breeding Maltese that are too closely related for the sake of ideal attributes.


----------

